# Some camo dipped scopes.



## ed103 (May 1, 2012)

Heres a couple that i have done,the one on the left is a my dp kit one notice the flakes.


----------



## CAL90 (May 2, 2012)

They both look great.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 2, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## bowtie (May 14, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Barwick (May 15, 2012)

Those are nice! Good job.

I am even more impressed with your use of reflection on the coffee/side table


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

That's awesome.  How do you keep the glass protected ?


----------



## ed103 (Jun 26, 2012)

userr duct tape


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good looking scopes you did good on them


----------



## jack butler (Jun 27, 2012)

is it a kit you can get


----------



## ed103 (Jun 28, 2012)

you can get a dip kit,i get my stuff from different vendors.


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

these are nice! i would never trust myself enough to do them on my own. you did a great job!


----------



## md57tech (Dec 20, 2012)

*camo dipping*

how much , where to locate vendors , want to gun aswell?


----------



## goob (Dec 20, 2012)

IDEA!

How bout taking some pictures all the way through your process??????

I mean, I know how its done (I also Duracoat) but I like watching other peoples' methods. 

Most dippers will not touch a scope.

They look great!


----------

